# My car is a JunkYard Dog



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, It's saturday and I'm bored at work... I was going to wait until all was done before posting pics but I can't resist,
so here are a few teasing pics of what's going on here in southern France:



































Molre to follow next week


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: My car is a JunkYard Dog (3dr A3 3.2)*

no no no you bastard!!! this is what i wanted to do and couldn't do due to an empty wallet








it's gonna look hot for sure.
are those the Osir fenders or custom?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: My car is a JunkYard Dog (a3-b-RS)*

appear to be the 20mm wider osir front fenders.. how is the quality on them.
thought about doing them with custom rear flares.
looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: My car is a JunkYard Dog (3dr A3 3.2)*

Did you raise the car for this transition?


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: My car is a JunkYard Dog (3dr A3 3.2)*

You just don't know when to stop Ben







Great job, and the Statis brake-kit looks stunning!


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

wow! clean work so far and very unique! keep us posted on the progress and cant wait to see the finished result!!!


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

**** man, thats what i wanted to do. since i have the s3 front it was either osir fenders or wheels next.
how much did the osir fenders run you (i didnt even know they were in production yet)


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (meesh.)*

Thanks for the interest and nice comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Dream_ with me for a moment:
What if Audi decided to build an _*RS3*_? Ok, I know NA doesn't even get the S3, but just... _what if?_
_Imagine_ a compact, practical hatchback, with room for five and all-weather capability, 
_Imagine_ an ergonomical, luxurious interior, with effective crash protection,.
_Imagine _having that package with 450 horsepower, a glued-to-the-road chassis, and brakes with stamina to match their otherworldly strength...

That is my dream, and friends, that is _exactly_ what I am trying to turn into reality:









To answer some Qs, yes the fenders are made by Riso of OSIR design. They are widened by 25mm at the apex, and meet the bumper and sideskirts at the original points. Quality is very good throughout, the body shop claiming never having seen anything better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I'm not sure what he would charge shipped to the US, but he does respond to emails. 








They are vented, but didn't come with side blinker housings. So we cut the original fenders and glued their housings to the Osir fenders. (my fenders were shot anyway from running too high an offset and tracking.

We are fitting the entire S3 body kit onto the car, painted integrally Ebony Black (the original color). 
Here are the rear bumper parts, the skirts can be seen too:









The car is back on its original suspension, as the V3 coilovers have gone back to KW HQ in Fichtenberg for an update: front progressive springs are replaced by a linear-rate "race" spring + helper spring. The strut rods are modified to fit a front top mount with camber adjustment.

Hopefully, the FT450 Garret ball-bearing turbo with single side mount race intercooler, Peloquin TBD, HPA clutch and full custom exhaust with race cats will be installed in august. My kit was ordered last march, and delivery has been postponed because of parts availability (it was supposed to be installed early july).
It is unclear whether or not boost will be able to read in the MFD. If it cannot I will consider Omori gauges with AWE mounts in the two center vents. (still debating on this one).
Once that is done, the only remaining items I would like to add are the S3's steering wheel (unless the RS4's will fit), and either the S3's optional Recaros, or the new Sportser CS from the same company. 

Dreaming can get interesting, no?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

thats a very awesome project!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

That is very hot Ben http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see the end result


----------



## rs3dpl (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Very Nice job Ben!
Why are you painting the Hood?And hou much fenders costed you?
I have already instaled the rear S3 bumper too it`s fantastic.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (rs3dpl)*

Thanks for the positive comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *rs3dpl* »_
Why are you painting the Hood?And hou much fenders costed you?
I have already instaled the rear S3 bumper too it`s fantastic.


I had the pre-single-frame-grille front, which uses a different hood. So this mod had to include a new hood.
I am not sure what OSIR are charging for the fenders, best is to email them.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

car is looking great, should of went with a CF hood though


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: My car is a JunkYard Dog (3dr A3 3.2)*

Loving the badge! And welcome to the S3 Front club! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Ben:
Is this hose going to your intake? 
http://i20.photobucket.com/alb...t.jpg

If so, do have the part number? I wonder if the 8P S3 has the same part or close? 
NE1, comments?
TIA


_Modified by Bezor at 9:30 PM 7/16/2007_


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: My car is a JunkYard Dog (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Loving the badge! And welcome to the S3 Front club! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Elton!

PS, how do you quote multiple posts in one reply?


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (Bezor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_Ben:
Is this hose going to your intake? 
http://i20.photobucket.com/alb...t.jpg

If so, do have the part number? I wonder if the 8P S3 has the same part or close? 
NE1, comments?
TIA



Bezor, here's the DIY I did on that simple mod:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3147795
From that thread, this pic shows the other end of the hose, which lies in the modified airbox:









This will have to go once the turbo is installed... Oh well


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Thanks for the interest and nice comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Dream_ with me for a moment:
What if Audi decided to build an _*RS3*_? Ok, I know NA doesn't even get the S3, but just... _what if?_
_Imagine_ a compact, practical hatchback, with room for five and all-weather capability, 
_Imagine_ an ergonomical, luxurious interior, with effective crash protection,.
_Imagine _having that package with 450 horsepower, a glued-to-the-road chassis, and brakes with stamina to match their otherworldly strength...

That is my dream, and friends, that is _exactly_ what I am trying to turn into reality:











More and more, I am right with you one this one. And after talking with [email protected] yesterday, I think I am sold on an FT kit for the DSG. I think the added power will make this car everything we want it to be.
But first:
HPP
Exhuast
Brakes
Suspension
then the FT400!


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hell yeah!
Oh, and when I come visit my brother in Minneapolis and my Grandparents in StPaul, you can give me a ride ;-) I'm sure it will be the fastest I94 trip evah lol 

You know, DSG becomes more interesting once a turbo is in the equation: because the tranny keeps a constant load on the engine during acceleration, the turbo is constantly spooling. And the power level/speed achieved is so immense, being freed of shifting duties becomes an important safety factor.
I am sure an FT400 with DSG would be faster in the 1/4mile than an FT450 with standard tranny. Especially considering you will have HPA Launch Control too. 
Christian, a Danish friend with a 565hp HGP twin-turbo MkIV R32 drove a DSG FT450 MkV R32. He reported the FT450 felt almost as fast as his t-t setup!
And the mechanics down on Quattro Drive will install it for you, and do the maintenance for you too. Plus, the owner being Glacier Lakes Audi Club president will secure you lots of track days to stretch the RS3's legs...
An RS3 for the price of an S3... Sems too good to pass up, doesn't it?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*









Good luck Ben!


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_








Good luck Ben!


Thanks Ryan!

These guys showed up yesterday in the mail







: KW's MkV Topmounts:


















The coilovers should be here next week, so I'll do a review of these when I get them on. Not sure yet whether these will fit other coilovers, nor whether KW will sell them seperately...?

What I _can_ say for now is the quality is outstanding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: My car is a JunkYard Dog (3dr A3 3.2)*

ben i thought this was going to be another wreck thread from you... glad to see it isnt!
looks awesome can't wait to see the final result







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







*sparx*


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_These guys showed up yesterday in the mail







: KW's MkV Topmounts

Holy camber adjustment, Batman!








Any idea what the adjustment range on these is? Also, how's the installation? I'm guessing some pretty big modding of the top mount is needed to get these in place..


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: My car is a JunkYard Dog (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_ben i thought this was going to be another wreck thread from you... glad to see it isnt!
looks awesome can't wait to see the final result







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







*sparx*


Hi Sparx







Yeah, that wreck thread two years ago was pretty sad. There were several of us who wrecked in the span of a few weeks, remember? [shiver]

Anyways, this should turn out well and I hope not to wreck it once it's done


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (moogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moogie* »_
Holy camber adjustment, Batman!








Any idea what the adjustment range on these is? Also, how's the installation? I'm guessing some pretty big modding of the top mount is needed to get these in place..



I don't know how much adjustment these will offer. I have no idea how the install goes, as I haven't received any instructions (this is somewhat pre-production, and meant for "real" racers, not wannabes like me







). I'm sure we'll figure it out though, can't be too hard...
The V3 coilovers have to be modded to accept the linear-rate race spring & helper spring, but I am not sure yet whether the strut had to be modded _for the topmount_.
It *looks* like this topmount will work with other struts/coilovers. I'll ask KW when Michael gets back. 

In theory, a stiff front spring + a fair dose of camber (-2.0 degrees?) + the front sway bar on stiff should yield fast turn-in *and grip* through and out of turns.
And the TBD will only help things further









*Update:*
The body shop will be done painting the car this coming friday (full respray in original Ebony Black). BUT, we are still missing the small body pieces on the bottoms of the doors. They are S3 specific, and my dealer can't locate them to save his life (or his family's - I had to take them hostage until he finds them).
Soooo, if anyone knows where I can find 8P 3853 960 G GRU and 8P 3853 959G GRU, I'll buy you some


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ben, I assume those camber plates require cutting of the sheet metal around the OEM mounts?
Dave


----------



## MIB (Feb 8, 2006)

Holala ....
Your car is so ....
Magnifique !


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (MIB)*

great


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Ben, I assume those camber plates require cutting of the sheet metal around the OEM mounts?
Dave


I simply do not yet know how these are installed. The car is at the bodyshop so I can't look at it, and my contact at KW is out following a raceteam for the week.
I hope the coilovers will get back from their rebuild/race spring modification next week, at which point we'll go forth with the install.
As soon as I know 1)whether these will work with other struts 2)whether KW will sell them seperately and 3) how they are installed, I'll do a thread on them.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (MIB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MIB* »_Holala ....
Your car is so ....
Magnifique !
















LOL! Merci


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbtSportsline* »_great


Well, I hope the wide front and stock rear match ok... We'll see when it's complete.

PS, how do you quote multiple posts in one reply?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_

I simply do not yet know how these are installed. The car is at the bodyshop so I can't look at it, and my contact at KW is out following a raceteam for the week.
I hope the coilovers will get back from their rebuild/race spring modification next week, at which point we'll go forth with the install.
As soon as I know 1)whether these will work with other struts 2)whether KW will sell them seperately and 3) how they are installed, I'll do a thread on them.

Gotcha . . . I think the strut caps would need to be ground off (no biggie), but other than that, it looks like it bolts up just like OEM. Only hard part might be loosening it for adjustment since the rain tray doesn't have a lot of flex in it. 
Ben, if you wouldn't mind, could you possibly send me more information on how to purchase a set of these? I'm quite interested in the price & etc. 
Dave


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

No problem. I hope KW designed the camber plates as a "universal fit", so that users of other coilovers (such as your Vogtlands) could take advantage of them. As soon as these go in, and after talking with Michael Grassl again, I'll post up.
Also, I think I'll cut up the top of my rain tray slightly to keep the adjusters accessible.
As a side note, I'm still interested in H2Sports' upcoming lowered spindle...


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

*UPDATE:*
Things are moving a little slow, but at least they're moving... The door bottoms are unavailable, no-one has them in stock anywhere







BUT (and you may not believe this), I got my Audi dealership to remove the ones from their demo S3 and sell them to me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The full respray is done, so here are the lates cellphone pics from the JunkYard:

The wider arches are even more noticeable up close & personal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








These look a little off without the skirts and front bumper...

















Should look nice with the S3 parts installed:


























Yikes

















*Hopefully*, this will all be done by friday.


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_[











I dont know why, but I look at that picture and it makes me think "Corrado"
Cant wait to see the final pictures. that's going to look great.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

I've always thought of the 3dr A3 as the Corrado's spiritual descendant...
The concept is the same, and the general body lines (C-pillar continued to the hood) are quite similar).

I'll take better quality pics when it's all done (NOT cell-phone pics as above ;-)


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (abarthol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abarthol* »_

Cant wait to see the final pictures. that's going to look great.


Yeah, it should turn out OK. There is still some work left (fitting the front bumper - waiting on S3 foglights which are specific, S3 rear spoiler, and door sills);
but here are today's pics of the work in progress:
S3 sills in place and modded OEM S3 front molding to fit Osir fender (no modding necessary if using normal sills):

















S3 rear bumper in place (will have to tweak the Milltek pipes to fit better):









Looks good here, better in person (the car is still covered with dust)









The OEM blinker works well imo:









OEM badge!









Almost done with the bumper...:








Enjoy!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it just me or is the upper line on the driver side fender not lining up with the door as the passenger side is?
Are you going to change the headlights to match the S3 as well?


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, fiber fenders can't have lines as crisp as pressed sheet metal, so that line isn't as "clean" as an OEM fender. However, it is perfectly lined up; it's kind of an optical illusion. 
Also, paint on plastic reflects light differently from paint on metal, so there's some funky stuff going on in the pics.
Not sure about the headlights. I'll see if the original items can fit right (they're not adjusted in the pics).


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_
OEM badge!











Poseur!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Looks awesome Ben! Any reason you opted to purchase the alcons from Stasis instead of getting the kit directly from alcon? I mean the dollar can't be THAT weak . . . .








Dave


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Can't wait to see your project done Ben. Loving it!


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Looks awesome Ben! Any reason you opted to purchase the alcons from Stasis instead of getting the kit directly from alcon? I mean the dollar can't be THAT weak . . . .








Dave


Yeah, once it's back on its coilovers, the car should be looking pretty nice... Wheel-wise, I'd love to fit dark grey 19" "B7RS4" wheels from the new TT, and put Toyo R888s on the Neuspeeds for track days.. But first I need to save some moullah...

I got the kit from Stasis because I didn't have to pay shipping (I was in the 'states), and the euro was very strong. And UK's VAT made it even more interesting.
I wish they would get their ass in gear and make a rear kit as they did for the MkIV...


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (.:R2theT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R2theT* »_
Poseur!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeah, you know us Frenchmen...















Seriously, I was debating whether or not to wait for the turbo install before putting the badges on... The front badge is clipped on, but also glued from behind, so now is the time to do it.
As for the rear badge, I'd rather have the body shop do it now, rather than after I receive the turbo: my giddy hands will be shaking like crazy after the first test drives


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Can't wait to see your project done Ben. Loving it!


Thanks for all your support guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My fiancée is quite supportive and interested in all of this, but beyond her, there aren't many people around that are into this... So I come to the forum for validation/gratification/sharing of enthusiasm, like so many here


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Ben, are you near Geneve, or make it here occasionally? I'd buy you a beer in order see your car


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

No, I'm way down south between Toulouse and Montpellier, at the foothills of the Pyrénées...
BUT, I may be getting the turbo installed in the general vicinity of Berlin... I was actually conidering driving back through Switzerland, and then taking the Napoleon route down the Alps... 
Are you vacationning in CH? Im sent.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

oops- already replied to the IM and then saw this- I'm based in Geneve- I have a bit of a commute


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*

your car is going to look sick keep up the good work.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (Audifollow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audifollow* »_your car is going to look sick keep up the good work.























Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, the body work is essentially DONE! There are still a few adjustments that need to be performed, but the car is now wearing its _*RS3*_ suit. 
To make my day even better, the KW V3s have just gotten back from KW headquarters in Fichtenberg, where they received a full rebuild, linear-rate front "race" springs, and KW's new MkV camber plates.
Those will be going on next week.
In the meantime, here's the car in its latest (and final) iteration... I'm SMITTEN





























































Rear _*RS3*_ badge will go on when the turbo install is finished... _IF_ HPA ever send me the FT450 kit I ordered *over four months ago*


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

gawd damn that looks slick as ****


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

damn, thats hawt.


----------



## A4Kevin (May 4, 2005)

Damn Nice! What is the status on FT450?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

hot hot hot now turbo it already ben!!!!!


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (A4Kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Kevin* »_Damn Nice! What is the status on FT450?


Kevin, Brian, HPA are wayyyyyy overdue on my kit. Oredered in March, *STILL* don't have it. Just *NOT* what I was expecting when purchasing this big-ticket system















I _may be _receiving it mid August, at which point I'll be taking it to Germany for the install. Said install (on my 85,000 mile car) is to encompass a gearbox overhaul and Peloquin TBD, an entire engine inspection (valve guides?) and custom exhaust.
Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

S3 grill wont fit non sline bumper?


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

If memory serves, S3 grille only fits S3 bumper. You could place it in another bumper, but would end up with a 1" gap between the bottom of the grille and the bumper.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

/sheds a nostalgic tear for the poor 505 in the weeds
OMG is that an ID19 or (more likely) a DS21? 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
oh, and the A3 looks good.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

My god Len, your car knowledge is wayyy beyond what your sweet website shows.
I mean, picking up on the 505 is one thing, but knowing your IDs and DSs is on an entirely different level! It's a DS...
Did you live in France, or Africa perhaps?!
Oh, and thx for the A3 ;-) It' sitting at home between a '71 SM and an 88" SIIA.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_My god Len, your car knowledge is wayyy beyond what your sweet website shows.
I mean, picking up on the 505 is one thing, but knowing your IDs and DSs is on an entirely different level! It's a DS...
Did you live in France, or Africa perhaps?!
Oh, and thx for the A3 ;-) It' sitting at home between a '71 SM and an 88" SIIA.

15 years in l'Afrique de Ouest! We had sooo many cars during that time, and at first most were French. Later were mostly Japanese 4x4s, although I kept begging my dad to get a Dengel, and he wouldn't








The French cars we had included: Peugeot 404 sedan & wagon ("break familial"), 504 wagon (2), 505 wagon, Citroen GS Pallas







, Renault 20/30. I remember lots of Peugeot 205, 305, Renault 4, and Citroen CX http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif too. Here in the US I had 2 505s during/after college.
I would still LOVE to own a CX25 GTi or Prestige, but ONLY if I had insane amounts of money and could do something like this: http://citroenid19hotrod.blogspot.com/
Oh, what the hell... already threadjacked this much, might as well add a pic.







My parents and their new 504, Aug. 1976:








/threadjack
EDIT: ok, the irony of that being a white wagon, with clear marker lenses and a roof rack, almost exactly 30 years prior to my A3 is not lost on me.... Gotta get that black grill and silver mirror caps, and the circle of life will be complete. 










_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 11:49 AM 7-28-2007_


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love ya bro! You are pulling at my heartstrings







Those are all cars of my childhood too







.
I think I NEVER puked as much as when we used to own a CX Pallas (silver and beige velour interior). I was 8 or 9, and we lived in Spain. The roads weren't great back then, and being a passenger in that floaty car after a hearty Catalan meal always had me hurling!!! lol
Man, I am RIGHT with you on the 505 break Dangel, with the IRS and awd. Those things are sweet! A farmer around here has one, and I am envious every time I see it.

The Irony in your reproducing the 505 with the A3 is CLASSIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Owning a Citroën in the states would definitely set you apart... I saw a 2cv Charleston in Minneapolis for sale: 14,000 usd








There is a CHiPS episode with a DS: the owner's driving just fine on 3 wheels (4th in the trunk after a flat), when he gets pulled over by CA's finest







. I haven't seen it in about 15 years, but it must be available somewhere... 
Man, I'd love to see you do a webpage on reprogramming the Citroën hydraulics






















Thanks for making my day Len ;-) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh, and pic for thread content:









And the aforementioned KW Race V3s and camber plates:








I think I'll be installing these myself for once... I'm off to read up on everyone's DIYs. LOVE this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_
And the aforementioned KW Race V3s and camber plates:










Ben any better pics of the camber plates or information on how they work? did they mention if they were specific to the KW setup or will they work with other coilovers?
EDIT:
nevermind realized I clicked on page 2 first and not page one and that they are already posted... whoops.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:58 AM 7-29-2007_


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

No worries Chris; I'll do a full post when I install them.
What I can say is that they go in without cutting. The purple triangular plate is just like the OEM one (under the strut tower). 
Camber adjustment only, no seperate caster adjustment.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

cool, that is what I was thinking when I saw the plates. probably will have to unbolt the top portion to get to the 4 bolts though, not a big deal.
can't wait for the write up.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

do you have the titanium grill? is it all black?


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

It's all black, and carries its own specific part #


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

bump need pics of it lowered.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Patience is a virtue. 
But don't worry, I won't have you waiting long...


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

yes thank you. i hope its within a few days


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

Page 3 ownage









It's lowered, but I am camera-less for a few days









Race V3s are feeling great, will post a full review sunday


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Ban him! Started a new page without pics!!!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

yea ban this sucker


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

wow, car is looking siiiiiiick ben!!!
i just saw the updated pics! cant WAIT til its sittin pretty now...


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

jesus ur slow


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

mmmmmm, anticipation.........

;-)


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

YOUR KILLING ME!!! need more pics!!!
Ben, this is the way an 3 should look from the factory- Great job on the OEM+ 
absolutly beautiful.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

The rs3 came out amazing. 
I can't wait to see it lowered!


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_The rs3 came out amazing. 
I can't wait to see it lowered!


Thanks! And sorry to have kept you waiting...
My 76 year old dad suffered a stroke. We're very fortunate in that it wasn't severe and he has a good chance at full recovery. Nonetheless, it has been very trying for him, and for us...
He's an amazing guy, with more lives than any cat I've seen; from a 50% liver ablation following a rugby accident in 1956, to a complete heart transplant in 1988 (yes, my French father truly is American _at heart_ - I can't ever thank enough the doctors and staff at Abott Northwestern hospital in Minneapolis (and of course his Native-American donor!!!) for having given my dad a new lease on life back then. 
He suffered a heart attack last april (didn't even feel it as transplanted hearts aren't connected to the central nervous system) and was still recovering from it... and now this stroke... there's no emoticon for showing how sad one can be when a loved one is ill...
So he's in Marseille, in good hands at La Timone hospital. It's late at night here, and because I can't stay with him in the hospital I went out and shot a couple pics of the car.
So, sorry for the rant, hope you enjoy the pics, and if you believe in _anything_, please say a prayer for my sweet, amazing, dad! 

PS: sorry, I had no flash...





































Oh, and these puppies are working great! (full review after full alignment and a few thousand miles)


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Ben, your car is looking hot!!! Makes think about doing more














Yep also sorry to here about your dad, hopefully he will be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by angryrican66 at 5:06 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

sorry to hear about your Ben, I hope he recovers ok.
Car is looking amazing.


----------



## panzrwagn (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Camber Plates*

Look carefully at the spring seat. It will fit 60MM Race springs just fine, but not stock diameter, which is larger. That means going to coilovers that use (or can be fitted) w/ 60MM race springs. That also means no progressive or stock springs, they are a different diameter. My E36 325is has Ground Control camber plates of a not too different design and I went through the same learning curve there. That said, camber plates are a necessity anytime you are at this level of developing a car' s full handling potential.
BTW I was just in the Lot/Dordogne region for a week, thinking how much fun my A3 would be there, instead of the diesel Focus Cmax rental I had. You pictures make me want to go back now.
Great project, keep up the good work.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

looking good son


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for the kind comments.
Dad's doing better...

I'll try to take better pics soon.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

my thoughts and prayers are with your dad and your family... keep ur head up!









car is looking great!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Camber Plates (panzrwagn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzrwagn* »_Look carefully at the spring seat. It will fit 60MM Race springs just fine, but not stock diameter, which is larger. That means going to coilovers that use (or can be fitted) w/ 60MM race springs. That also means no progressive or stock springs, they are a different diameter. 

Almost every VW/Audi coilover setup I have come across tapers to a 60mm seat on the front both top and bottom. Thats both progressive and linear.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Camber Plates ([email protected])*

Dad's doing better, he's about to be released from the hospital... The stroke could have been extremely serious, but we came out relatively unscathed









Here are a couple more pics. Notice the entire front bumper and grille are about 1/4" too low. This is due to the bumper rebar, which I need to either saw up, or replace with the sportback/S3 rebar (you guys in the states shouldn't have this problem, as the sportback and S3 use the same rebar).
Anyways, the pics:



























I'm getting closer & closer to pulling the trigger on a new set of wheels: the TT's 19x9 ET52 dark grey "RS4s". If they fit with 255/30/19 tires, they will be going on the _*RS3*_!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

lucky mutha ****er, i want 255s


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow, Your car looks fantastic!


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Camber Plates (3dr A3 3.2)*

Any word when you get your FT450? We demand video the second it's installed!


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

lol! your orders are my wishes ;-)

The turbo install will begin august 20th. That's right, ten days from now!
It is uncertain when it will end, for two reasons:
Gary Peloquin is working me on getting me a TBD in time. (the pre-production one sent previously would not have fit and he caught that in time (thanks Gary!)).
And two, my car has 140,000 km, and the installer wants to take the head apart to possibly replace valve guides, and whatever else may need refreshing. While not necessary, this is the wise thing to do with a car that has been severely abused on the track, and will continue to be subject to the absolute worse stress imaginable, while serving day to day reliability...

As far as video, I'm currently looking for a camera... One that could be mounted in the car for trackdays... I'm leaning towards DVD camcorders; any thoughts on this? 

TP: it is NOT yet certain 255s will fit, even with my +25mm OSIR front fenders. If it does, be certain I'll post a review, just for you ;-)


_Modified by 3dr A3 3.2 at 11:49 PM 8-10-2007_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*








ahhh loove it!


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

wow
amazing! Bravo!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

BAN this sucker NOW


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

three letters: *W-O-W!!!*


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks!
I would like to thank Riso Wu of http://www.osirdesign.com for his efforts to bring this to fruition! I just love the fact that the front fenders were done by the same man who did special SEMA cars, and that they came all the way from HK!!
When the turbo is done, and the new wheels are on, I will get some nice pics taken and post them in a new RS3 thread ;-)

Thanks again for all your comments (critics welcome too... lol!)


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

looking real good. I love the rims for some reasons. Remainds me of SSR Comps. Lightweight too


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Ben, what are you going to do to achieve sufficient down force ? Are you waiting to install the loom (harness) for the HPP Gen 2 Controller until the FT 450 is in ? Did the outside rear view mirror button turn out to work ? Where will you mount the button ? What is the course of run from controller in to cabin ? Thanks, Hal

ft


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (Hal_K)*

Down force? The car will still be rev-limited to 7,000 in sixth, which is only 285km/h. With the car as low as it is, and with a little added positive rake, I don't think the high pressure generated under the body will be unbearable. At 255 it's stable as a rock, thanks to the low ride height and KW smooth firmness.
Worse comes to worse, a Seat Cupra lip could be installed under the chin, forcing more air over the car and less underneath. This would (in theory) increase the pressure differential between the front of the car and the bottom of the car, forcing even more air through the radiators, over the engine and turbo, down to the bottom of the car and out the back.
Also, I will be cutting valances in my front fender liners, to evacuate hot, high-pressure air out of the Osir fender vents. That should contribute to lowering front lift a little...
Switch? Man, I've been sitting on my harness for a year now







Audi were going to install it a couple times, but there was always something else to be done first...
I'm going with a dash-mounted switch, using a blank button (where you have the "airbag off" - mine just has a blank). I gave up trying to use the rearviewmirror switch assembly, and just used that piece's cap. This is what it looks like:



















Self-installation shouldn't be too hard, but I am afraid of messing it up... The routing I would use would be via the firewall main harness passage (which leads to the ABS pump in the engine compartment), and on to the rear using the right-side cable guide (black plastic housing running front to rear).
I'll just let the turbo installer deal with it. But as soon as I have it back, I'll vag-com it to see whether or not it stays locked under braking.

Cheers!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i gotta say the car is looking f*cking sweet but im not feeling the rs3 badge if u could leave the grille badgeless or fit an s-line badge there it would be perfect


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i gotta say the car is looking f*cking sweet but im not feeling the rs3 badge if u could leave the grille badgeless or fit an s-line badge there it would be perfect

its gonna be faster than S3 thats for sure


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

oh nice, you got rid of those teeth things in the front too.
i swear it looks 100x better without them.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i gotta say the car is looking f*cking sweet but im not feeling the rs3 badge if u could leave the grille badgeless or fit an s-line badge there it would be perfect


Thanks! And I understand your hesitancy with respect to the _*RS3*_ Badge.
It took us a while too, but this project is really all about creating an *RS3*, as Quattro GmbH might have done themselves:
- the main ingredient in any _*RS*_ car is the engine. In this case, a 450hp turbocharged 3.2L VR6 fits the bill _and then some_,
- but was is power without control? So here we have KW's "Race V3s" (aka ClubSport) coilovers and Camber plates, augmented by H&R sway bars, and the mandatory HPP... This kind of chassis control could harness another 200hp _easily_,
- and for Whoa! to match the Go!, Alcon/Stasis provide 14.5" brakes that are second to none.

We feel the total package is very deserving of the _*RS3*_ badge, and in light of the above description, you surely will too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Leaving tomorrow morning to drop the car off in Germany for the following work:
- HPA FT450 turbo, with race-spec intercooler and rod bearings, race cats and full custom exhaust including bypasses,
- rebuilt head (including Porsche Cayenne 3.2 VR6 exhaust valves), and overhauled transmission, including Peloquin's Torsen differential,
- installation of the HPP switch.
Install time: I'm leaving them three weeks to do everything.
Excitement level: CRAZY!!!! ;-)


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Ben, can't wait to see the result. but I'm curious if you'll be able to register your A3 as a road car after these changes with all those strict EU regulations. 
Also, add the Cupra lip for sure. It will add some downforce and also a sharper look. i have it on the s-line bumper let me know if you wanna see some pics.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Actually, I will be actively pursuing French certification. It's an almost impossible job... But, even without certification I can still be insured, which is the most important aspect.

Yeah Barris, please send me some pics of the lip... I think it would also serve to protect the bumper's chin...?


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Ben, you should let the guys over on Audi-Sport. net see your progress. I haven't seen you post over there in some time. I am sure they would be interested in your "RS3"!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Yea definitely works as a chin protector. just last night i scraped my front bumper over a huge dip and no damages to the paint. the lip is very flexible so it doesnt break. 
I'll try to get a car wash today and take some pics. but i'm leaving for california tomorrow morning so no promises on new pics.
here are some old ones:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_Yea definitely works as a chin protector. just last night i scraped my front bumper over a huge dip and no damages to the paint. the lip is very flexible so it doesnt break. 


My dad has a similar one on his Miata. Just a thin piece of flexible plastic that actually helps protect the painted bumper when going through dips.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (.:R2theT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R2theT* »_Ben, you should let the guys over on Audi-Sport. net see your progress. I haven't seen you post over there in some time. I am sure they would be interested in your "RS3"!


Well, the engine and transmission should be done september 10th, then I'll be taking the long way back to southern France, through Switzerland and Italy...
When all that's done, and the new wheels are on, I'll do a long review and post it here as well as on the UK website.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_

Well, the engine and transmission should be done september 10th, then I'll be taking the long way back to southern France, through Switzerland and Italy...
When all that's done, and the new wheels are on, I'll do a long review and post it here as well as on the UK website.









Looks like someone has already started a thread.
You're going to be ear-to-ear that whole trip home. Have fun!


----------

